# Patti LaBelle Peach Cobbler



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2016)

Just picked one of these up at Walmart today, gotta say just being packaged on the shelf it taste pretty good, and the ingredient list isn't a mile long, which was another reason I wanted to try it.  http://www.chicagotribune.com/dining/ct-patti-labelle-new-five-desserts-walmart-20160826-story.html

We tried her Sweet Potato Pie when it came about, after seeing the video about it that went viral, but it was nothing to write home about.  She's supposed to have a berry and apple cobbler too, will definitely try the berry.

Today I had it at room temperature, but decided to put it in the fridge, probably better chilled....or warmed with ice cream. :yes:


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 24, 2016)

I bet her recipes are crafted to be of low sugar content, as she is a long time diabetes patient....that still wants to eat good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2016)

These are the nutrition facts for the Peach Cobbler

*Nutrition Facts*

*Patti Labelle - Peach Cobbler*




Servings:  1 eighth/ 109g 1 container (8 eighth/ 109gs ea.)


Calories280Sodium170 mgTotal Fat13 gPotassium0 mgSaturated7 gTotal Carbs39 gPolyunsaturated2 gDietary Fiber1 gMonounsaturated5 gSugars28 gTrans0 gProtein2 gCholesterol15 mg 


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 24, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just picked one of these up at Walmart today, gotta say just being packaged on the shelf it taste pretty good, and the ingredient list isn't a mile long, which was another reason I wanted to try it.  http://www.chicagotribune.com/dining/ct-patti-labelle-new-five-desserts-walmart-20160826-story.html
> 
> We tried her Sweet Potato Pie when it came about, after seeing the video about it that went viral, but it was nothing to write home about.  She's supposed to have a berry and apple cobbler too, will definitely try the berry.
> 
> Today I had it at room temperature, but decided to put it in the fridge, probably better chilled....or warmed with ice cream. :yes:


Sounds yummy.


----------

